# American Bully Question



## GemmyTheBully (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey everyone. I have a small question. I'm thinking about getting an American Bully next year but before I do, what's the life expectancy for them? I'm hearing they have a really short lifespan? I did use google but I'm hearing mixed things. Some sites say 6 - 7 years and others say 10 - 14?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Varies by those who breed them. I have heard of a few dying under 4! Look for a good breeder who health tests and cares about help issues associated and you will get an older dog.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GemmyTheBully (Oct 16, 2013)

ames said:


> Varies by those who breed them. I have heat of a few dying under 4! Look for a good breeder who health tests and cares about help issues associated and you will get an older dog.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Wow, that's horrible! Another sad thing is I don't know of too many breeders that health test which is why I'm kinda picky about where I get one if I do decide to. I really don't want to buy from just any ol "breeder". Thanks for your help.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

GemmyTheBully said:


> Wow, that's horrible! Another sad thing is I don't know of too many breeders that health test which is why I'm kinda picky about where I get one if I do decide to. I really don't want to buy from just any ol "breeder". Thanks for your help.


Good for you! They are out there just keep looking 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

It honestly varies. Poor breeding ethics and irresponsible ownership have a lot to do with so many dogs that have gone before their time. Manu is 11, his son GR CH Gotti died at the age of 9. Texas Cartel's Pee Wee is 9 years old and living. It all really depends because nobody does necropsies when their dogs die to determine the cause of death-- people just assume.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

My boy better make it to at least 10 lol.

There's so many factors that determine how healthy a dog is and how long they will live. If you do nothing but stick your dog in a crate and feed and breed it, it won't be as healthy as a dog who gets exercise and love


----------

